# First Ever Lox!



## bigfish98 (May 5, 2012)

Well, I couldn't decide what I wanted to smoke this weekend so I went with Lox.  I have never done it before or any fish for that matter, so I am pleased to announce that I don't think I screwed it up!  I took two ~1.25# filet sections, skinned them, rubbed them with 2 Tbs of Sea Salt, 2 Tsp Brown Sugar, and 2 Tsp dill, let them sit in the fridge for 12 hours, rinsed them, dried them in the fridge for about 3 hours to form a pellicle, then cold smoked them in my MES 40 with my AMNPS filled with Oak, Cherry, Apple and Maple pellets for 5 hours.  I don't want to brag (and I have never had lox before) but it tastes good!  Hopefully it tastes like it is supposed to!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I like it at least!  Salty, Smoky Goodness!  Here are some pics!

Two pretty filets







All skinned







One rinsed off after overnight sit, one waiting for rinsing.







Almost good enough to eat already!







Thin Blue Smoke







Just cleaned my window.  Looks good, eh?







Cold Smoking







AMNPS







All Smoked Up







And oh so tasty!







Thanks for looking!

Bigfish


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2012)

Looks superb .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Its on my list to do.I have done gravalax but not lox. I saw in another thread some cure1# in the mix. Still unsure myself about using it for cold smoked fish. Yours looks exactly like the smoked salmon we get here,made in Tasmania where the fish farms are.


----------



## bigfish98 (May 5, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Looks superb .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told that Lox doesn't use cure.  So I didn't use any.  Again, I have never had it before, but it tastes so good that I doubt I did it too wrong!  I have seen recipes that called for dry salting (like what I did) then brining as well, but the recipe I used didn't call for that and it was quicker this way.  Maybe one day I will try it the other way.


----------



## moikel (May 5, 2012)

Can't argue with success! Gravalax is just salt sugar dill with the fillets weighted down.I make it every Xmas must be 10 years now long before I knew about cure1#.I eat it over 5 -6 days .Never had an issue. 

I would be happy to follow your lead,just waiting for the weather to cool off a bit more here.Still in shorts,tshirts $ winter starts next month!


----------

